# Blue roaches? Where can I find them!!



## Anoplogaster (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I found some images on Google of some unbelievable roaches. Of course, we should definitely trust EVERYTHING on the internet

But let's say they ARE real. Since I don't know anything about roaches. Where can I get my hands on these? Anyone have info or knowledge on the matter?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Apr 23, 2017)

Best bet, especially in the US, is to travel to where they are native and collect WC specimen. Never seen a species of roach with such a vivid blue, but I'm almost positive they aren't common in the roach trade. Especially in the states. I wish I could find Corydidarium magnifica, an iridescent dark green roach from areas in Vietnam (I believe). Mega rare, there are very few people that have them even in Europe. Gorgeous species in that pic, but it is most likely not near common in the hobby. Wish they were though... 

Edit: Found the pic, but there are no scientific names or data or any "blue roach". Only thing that pops up is in the allpetroaches forum on a blue panchlora looking species.


----------



## RTTB (Apr 23, 2017)

That is a brilliant blue roach. I had no idea they existed until now.


----------



## Lucanus95 (Apr 23, 2017)

That's a photoshoped pic of Ellipsidion australe. They aren't blue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Anoplogaster (Apr 23, 2017)

Lucanus95 said:


> That's a photoshoped pic of Ellipsidion australe. They aren't blue.


Nuts! You're right! Found the original pic.

Way to go, internet! Well, in defense of the roach, it IS still a very attractive species


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aww, SO wanted it to be real...   Just on the subject, don't want to hijack ghe thread, but are there any roach species with such vivid blue coloration?


----------



## Hisserdude (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah, someone was sharing the altered photo on Facebook, had to show them the original one there as well.

This beauty is real though, an unidentified, probably undescribed species of Panchlora:







Unfortunately not in culture yet, but maybe one day...



WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I wish I could find Corydidarium magnifica, an iridescent dark green roach from areas in Vietnam (I believe). Mega rare, there are very few people that have them even in Europe. Gorgeous species in that pic, but it is most likely not near common in the hobby. Wish they were though...


Oh they are in the US, trust me...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Apr 23, 2017)

Saw that blue guy while searching for the fake, so pretty! Also, C. magnifica are in culture!? Probably either hidden away for culturing or exhorbanently expensive. Their deep emerald and glossy exo is too much!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude (Apr 23, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Saw that blue guy while searching for the fake, so pretty! Also, C. magnifica are in culture!? Probably either hidden away for culturing or exhorbanently expensive. Their deep emerald and glossy exo is too much!


Yeah, would love for someone to collect some and bring them into the hobby! 

Yes, people in the US and Europe are breeding _Corydidarum magnifica_, and if all goes well I'll be getting some this year.  Indeed, no one has actually put a price tag on this species yet, they are only available by trading for other rare species.

They are somewhat difficult to breed, like _Corydidarum pygmaea_, and due to their slow growth and reproduction rates they'll probably stay rare in the hobby for quite a while, just like _C.pygmaea_.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Apr 23, 2017)

If you do get them, make a vid! Tried looking up first hand accounts of care or just IRL adult handling/pics, but the only one is in German  Hope they breed well for you, there are so many cool roach species not even in the hobby yet!


----------



## Hisserdude (Apr 24, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> If you do get them, make a vid! Tried looking up first hand accounts of care or just IRL adult handling/pics, but the only one is in German  Hope they breed well for you, there are so many cool roach species not even in the hobby yet!


Will do, my camera ain't the best when it comes to videos though, just a head's up.  Yeah, I've seen that video, by "Cockroach TV", right? Very little info out there about them ATM, I'm just assuming their care needs are similar to that of _C.pygmaea_. Thanks, really hope I'll be getting them soon!


----------



## Francois Storm (Jun 13, 2019)

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah, someone was sharing the altered photo on Facebook, had to show them the original one there as well.
> 
> This beauty is real though, an unidentified, probably undescribed species of Panchlora:
> 
> ...


Good afternoon, myself an a colleague (Andries van Tonder) are working in Suriname and we actually found one of these Blue Panchlora Roaches, we at the time did not realize the scarcity of this insect, but we took a couple of snaps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joey Spijkers (Jun 13, 2019)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I wish I could find Corydidarium magnifica, an iridescent dark green roach from areas in Vietnam (I believe). Mega rare, there are very few people that have them even in Europe.


In Europe, they don't even seem to be that rare. Of course, they aren't common, but I see them for sale pretty frequently.


----------



## Joey Spijkers (Jun 13, 2019)

Seems to get more recently.


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 13, 2019)

Hisserdude said:


> Oh they are in the US, trust me...


@KevinsWither


----------



## KevinsWither (Jun 15, 2019)

I got some lol. About 14-17, I need to check numbers.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 15, 2019)

Francois Storm said:


> Good afternoon, myself an a colleague (Andries van Tonder) are working in Suriname and we actually found one of these Blue Panchlora Roaches, we at the time did not realize the scarcity of this insect, but we took a couple of snaps!


I think we've actually talked before, on INaturalist, (I have the same username there).


----------

